# Probléme avec Automator



## itako (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais créer un script sur automator pour me reveiller le matin, c'est a dire:
-lancer itunes
-lancer MSN
-lancer la meteo

Mais ça bloque au niveau de la meteo, enfin en partie, j'enregistre l'action à effectuer et  je redemande a automator de l'effectuer (c'est à dire lancer une recherche sur google avec divers déplacement de souris), la souris se déplace extrémement lentement... 

une solution?


----------

